# Excessive Bacteria in Mouth



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

It's my understanding that the overgrowth of bacteria in the small intestine, (from chronic constipation), causes excessive bacteria in your mouth. Has anyone found an effective way to combat excessive bacteria in your mouth?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That's a new one on me.I would think typical tooth brushing and tongue scraping would keep it under control. There are plenty of mouthwashes that kill bacteria as well.I mean it isn't like the mouth is hard to get to for routine removal of bacteria







K.


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

No. Actually, several things can cause that. Health problems can cause it, and a medication can also cause it. Technically, a Dentist will tell you that genetics can cause excessive bacteria also. Right now, I'm leaning towards a medication being the culprit.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Still I would think with the mouth being easily accessible for mechanical removal and topical antibacterials it wouldn't be something that would hard to treat. Mechanical removal and topical antibacterials seem to me to be pretty obvious treatements. Are these not listed in these sites that tell you that it is a problem?Am I completely wrong that these things should help manage the condition?I know the mouth bacteria are often bacteria that are recovered in SIBO samples. I don't know of any mechanism that would cause them to migrate from the gut to the mouth to overpopulate the mouth, or that would cause the mouth to be overly populated.I mean when I had thrush after a bout of antibitoics it was just an antifungal that I swished in the mouth for treatment. I can't imagine that it totally impossible to remove the excess bacteria with mechanical or topical treatments?I found this on "trench mouth" which sounds like what you are talking about from the Mayo clinichttp://www.mayoclinic.com/health/trench-mo...0457/DSECTION=8But I'm not sure you are talking about something that is killing the gums and causing a lot of pain? Anywho the treatment for that is mechanical cleaning, removing dead tissue and antibiotics as well as topical antibacterials.Are you talking about that or just the white coating of bacteria on the tongue that is considered the normal range of bacterial growth in the mouth, which is usually treated with tongue scrapers?K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Possible cavity cure:www.oragenics.com


----------



## 18336 (Feb 28, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M.:Still I would think with the mouth being easily accessible for mechanical removal and topical antibacterials it wouldn't be something that would hard to treat. Mechanical removal and topical antibacterials seem to me to be pretty obvious treatements. Are these not listed in these sites that tell you that it is a problem?***I have that white coating on my tounge, just the tounge, and i was told that it is yeast, it can not be gotten rid of with regular scraping. You can take away the intensity of the appearance, but not completely get rid of it. It is a fungus or bacteria just like jock itch or yeast infection=bacteria overgrowth and it doesn't surprise me that ibs people have this on the tounge, i dont know why the tounge is affected, but it doesnt surprise me. The only thing a doctor offered me was a pill to put on the tounge like the size of an asprin, but it is topical treatment, how do you hold a pill on your tounge and just let it sit there? It is damn near impossible, that was 7 years ago, i still have it. I just scrape to keep it under control. This particular thing has nothing to do with dentistry. **** completely wrong that these things should help manage the condition?I know the mouth bacteria are often bacteria that are recovered in SIBO samples. I don't know of any mechanism that would cause them to migrate from the gut to the mouth to overpopulate the mouth, or that would cause the mouth to be overly populated.I mean when I had thrush after a bout of antibitoics it was just an antifungal that I swished in the mouth for treatment. I can't imagine that it totally impossible to remove the excess bacteria with mechanical or topical treatments?I found this on "trench mouth" which sounds like what you are talking about from the Mayo clinichttp://www.mayoclinic.com/health/trench-mo...0457/DSECTION=8But I'm not sure you are talking about something that is killing the gums and causing a lot of pain? Anywho the treatment for that is mechanical cleaning, removing dead tissue and antibiotics as well as topical antibacterials.Are you talking about that or just the white coating of bacteria on the tongue that is considered the normal range of bacterial growth in the mouth, which is usually treated with tongue scrapers?K.


----------



## 19748 (Feb 28, 2007)

Bacterial overgrowth's in the gut may aswell affect the bacterial balance in your mouth, light coating on the tongue often signals the discomfort in stomach, intestines or liver while an thick coating tells of aggravated activity in your GI tract.It may be very irritating if you feel that your teeths are getting tarded with bacteries and have to keep brushing several times a day.


----------

